# Anyone using sweet chestnut?



## Sianita (19 Feb 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has used sweet chestnut or oak in their aquascapes and if so could you please share some pics with me? 
I have a few gorgeous weathered peices and I have seen another 1 perfecr for my first low tech tank so I'm looking for any inspiration and advice on prep please.


----------



## castle (20 Feb 2017)

No pictures, but Oak is fine, Chestnut (I think that's a hardwood) too. But wood ideally should be dried, weathered can allow fungi to grow etc, which is no good for you tank.


----------



## zozo (20 Feb 2017)

Oak is pretty common..
https://www.google.com.co/#q=oak+site:ukaps.org
 Sweet chestnut i have no idea, tho i got one (Castanea dentata) hanging over and ruining my garden and pond all year long (nasty bugger). Regularly need to clear out the leaves, blossoms nuts with shells and all from the pond during the seasons. Never had any issues with the fish.. If all that is ok, i can not imagine the wood if stripped from bark beeing bad.


----------



## KipperSarnie (20 Feb 2017)

For furniture making Sweet Chestnut is not much different to Oak, in fact you would have to be pretty good to tell the difference.
Ok I know nought to do with this!


----------



## Sianita (25 Feb 2017)

Thanks very much for the replies folks! Sorry I didn't see them until now. I was waiting for notifications but I guess I don't get them on this forum :/ 
The peices I have are well and truly dry. I don't think they have ever been wet tbh so thay will take a lot of soaking.
They are called weathered by the seller because of the wrinkle effects throughout the branches. I will get photos in a min and let you see them.
The peices I have are aged so thats the only way I tell which are oak and which are chestnut (I double checked with the seller that it is sweet chestnut and not horse chestnut)


----------

